#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Will 5G take the place of high-speed Wi-Fi in the companies?

## Bhavya

Companies showing lots of interest in the 5G network as they see it as a way to provide lower latency and higher bandwidth connectivity with IoT applications.So There is a high chance that 5G network will replace high-speed Wi-Fi in the companies. What do you think guys will 5G replace high-speed Wi-Fi in the companies?

----------

